
Spotify Playlist generator based on insanely detailed song characteristics - winseybash
http://www.playlistify.me
======
jvandonsel
No FAQ, no nuthin. Just a button allowing an unknown site to connect to my
Spotify account. Maybe it's legit and useful, but I'm not going to bite.

